# Lion's Mane Mushroom



## GLS (Dec 10, 2017)

While driving out of the woods after woodcockin', Floyd spotted this huge Lion's Mane.  It's about the size of a cantaloupe and weighed just over 3 lbs.  The weight was probably due to the recent rains as these mushrooms are like sponges.  It'll make some good eatin'.  Gil


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice! I about knocked myself unconscious with one of those about the size of a basketball that I knocked out from about 20' up a tree with a long stick, and then tried to catch it. I didn't expect it to weigh that much.  They are good eating as long as they haven't soured. Yours still looks nice and white.


----------



## mamatried (Dec 11, 2017)

Does the lion's mane have any distinct flavors?


----------



## GLS (Dec 11, 2017)

It's a mild tasting mushroom which when cooked with other things, such as seafood, will take their flavor.  Here's how I've cooked them.


----------



## GLS (Dec 18, 2017)

Here's an example of one past its prime.  Left it standing in the woods yesterday while hunting woodcock:


----------

